# mini lops vs. holland lops



## patches2593 (Mar 13, 2012)

i've always had mini lops but i just wish they could be smaller!!!!! later on in life, i want to look into getting a Holland lop. 

are the personalities the same?

any opinions on Hollands?

if anyone has had a Holland, please comment things about them and information!!

what would you rather prefer and why?

it would also be nice if you could post pics of your Holland too!!! :big wink:


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a Mini Lop (Willow) and 2 Holland Lops (Flynn and Babbitty) and I love the breed to bits. They're wonderfully full of personality and spunk but really, it's like any other rabbit. I don't think you're going to get a certain personality because you have a specific breed.

Personally, I love Willow and Flynn and Babbitty, so I wouldn't be able to pick between them 

Babbitty






Flynn





Just be careful because I know they are prone to teeth problems due to their pushed in face.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 13, 2012)

Babbitty is probably one of the cutest little things I've ever seen... It just makes my life hurt to see his little face 

How is Flynn doing?


----------



## wendymac (Mar 13, 2012)

They have such cute faces! Flynn's got a "kiss me now" look on his face. LOL


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 13, 2012)

MarisaAndToby wrote:


> Babbitty is probably one of the cutest little things I've ever seen... It just makes my life hurt to see his little face
> 
> How is Flynn doing?



I was literally just typing up an update on her FHO page! Just waiting for some pics to finish uploading to I can post them.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 13, 2012)

As everyone knows I fell in love with Lionheads. But my second choice was the Holland Lop. From the combination of French Lops and Netherland dwarfs, this sweet compact bunny came to be. 

Holland Lops are very popular because of their characteristics and their sweet dispositions. The one thing you do have to watch out with Hollands is the possibility of teeth problems because of their pushed in face. But many good breeders will make sure this doesn't come up in their breeding program. Plus like all lop eared bunnies, watching out for ear problems is a must. 

I think they are awesome bunnies who find their way in agility competition, show competition or completely adored as a pet. They come in array of colors and now people are doing other things with their coats, but not changing the basic characteristics that all have fell in love with. 

If you love Mini Lops, you will absolutely adore a Holland. Wishing you luck in finding one of these sweet rabbits. 

K


----------



## Skybunny11 (Mar 14, 2012)

This is going on my experiences with both breeds. I find that Hollands are usually sweeter and more reserved, every mini lop I've ever met is adorable and quirky but if your looking for a calm loving bunny I would get a Holland. I love them both though, they are excellent rabbits all around. Most mini lops I've met are high strung though and more of the playful run around types, and all the holland lops I've owned have been sweet more sit in your lap and be adorable.


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 14, 2012)

Skybunny11 wrote:


> Most mini lops I've met are high strung though and more of the play run around types, and all the holland lops I've owned have been sweet more sit in your lap and be adorable.



That's kind of funny, my experience has bee the exact opposite Haha.

My two hollands Flynn and Babbitty are both just crazy active and love to run and jump and play while Willow prefers to jump up on the couch and snuggle with people. Just goes to show how it's more the individual rabbits then the breed. But then again, I think my two hollands are just crazy :big wink:


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 14, 2012)

My mini lop I had was a big teddy bear.. She let me carry her with one hand and her back legs dangling. She would immediately calm down whenever you held her and liked to lay on your lap or back or wherever she could when you were at her level. Whereas my hollands have always been more spunky and active. Right now I have a holland with bad type ears and a lionhead x mini lop. The mini cross is much mellower, but could also be since he's older and neutered. It really depends on the individual rabbit, their age, their comfort level with the owner, and if they're fixed or not.


----------



## bunnychild (Mar 14, 2012)

I have had holland lops and they are the sweetest breed I have ever had. they can stand being held for long periods of time without freakin out


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 14, 2012)

Our Holland was a real sweetie--total lap bunny. Our mini lop boy, Ted, was probably the smartest bunny I've ever met. He loved to play fetch with a wicker ball. Each has good and negative points--each is totally an individual.


----------



## Benjamin08 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a Holland Lop and he is my first. I love him. He has the sweetest personality and he is very mellow. My mom loves him to.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a 7 (almost 8) month old Holland Lop buck. First Holland I've ever owned. Since he's unneutered and going through that teenage stage he can be quite defiant and unfocused.

He used to thump or nip a lot if he was upset with something I did. In the past few weeks I've noticed he's a lot more settled in and calmer in his cage. More excited at feeding time, versus when I first got him he'd just get grumpy if you did anything! lol. He is a little brat, that's for sure. 
He does have his cuddly moments, though, too. 

They are extremely smart rabbits (I've trained Kaelum to do rabbit hopping and he picked it up so fast! We're still working on excelling of course, and hopefully he'll learn some other tricks soon) and have a great temperament. 












This was taken within the first week I brought him home. He was 4 months old.


----------



## Benjamin08 (Mar 18, 2012)

BlueCamasRabbitry wrote:


> I have a 7 (almost 8) month old Holland Lop buck. First Holland I've ever owned. Since he's unneutered and going through that teenage stage he can be quite defiant and unfocused.
> 
> He used to thump or nip a lot if he was upset with something I did. In the past few weeks I've noticed he's a lot more settled in and calmer in his cage. More excited at feeding time, versus when I first got him he'd just get grumpy if you did anything! lol. He is a little brat, that's for sure.
> He does have his cuddly moments, though, too.
> ...


He is so cute! Love the name too.


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 18, 2012)

ahhh!! ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg its tooo cute


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 19, 2012)

Benjamin08 wrote:


> I have a Holland Lop and he is my first. I love him. He has the sweetest personality and he is very mellow. My mom loves him to.




AHHHH Benjamin is soooo adorable!!! :biggrin: He looks just like my old bunny Jelly who I lost almost a year ago. (and miss sooooooooo much) Frosty Hollands are by far my favorite.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 19, 2012)

As for the great debate of Mini's or Hollands, I say Hollands (Of course I've never personally HAD mini lops, just been around them).

I've had 3 hollands. All had great personality and long ago I decided even if I ever get a bunny of a different type, I'll always still have at least one holland around. They're cute, cuddly, look adorable, and, in my personal oppinion, the most loving creature that ever walked the face of the earth.  To me I think the does tend to be more like lap bunz and the bucks have the sweetest personality, but tend to be a bit more hyper (they'll let you hold them for a time but then want to run run RUN!)


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 19, 2012)

those are the bunnies i ADORE AND WANT. i want ones that can be cuddly, sweet, and liked to be held and sit in your lap but ones that are still very hyper, runs a lot, active and run around my room. i have one that is very active and hyper but doesnt like to be held but extremely sweet. love him so much :hugsquish::hugsquish::big kiss::runningrabbit::bunny18


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 19, 2012)

lol i love emoticans  as u can tell


----------



## lotsoluffles (Mar 19, 2012)

*MarisaAndToby wrote: *


> Babbitty is probably one of the cutest little things I've ever seen... It just makes my life hurt to see his little face
> 
> How is Flynn doing?


Ah! My thoughts exactly. Too cute! Too cute! :bunnyheart

There needs to be a word that describes something so adorable that it's nearly a form of torture. Something like "adorature." If Webster's decides to include it one day, they need a picture of Babbitty right next to it.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 19, 2012)

Benjamin08 wrote:


> He is so cute! Love the name too.



Aw thank you! 
Took me forever to find a name for him and Kaelum definitely fits him.  

He has the crazy-bun personality. Loves to run around and lead you on chases, but hates being held and picked up. It's actually come in handy when training him on jumping because if I go to pick him up or touch him, he'll jump the jump. 

But then it's annoying when he struggles to be picked up or held, or tries so hard to get down and attempts to jump out of my arms. I'll have to work on his being held if he's going to be a 4-H bunny!


----------



## Benjamin08 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bunnylova4eva wrote:



AHHHH Benjamin is soooo adorable!!! :biggrin: He looks just like my old bunny Jelly who I lost almost a year ago. (and miss sooooooooo much) Frosty Hollands are by far my favorite.[/quote]
Thank You! Sorry about your loss of Jelly.


----------



## Reese_loves_her_bun (Nov 9, 2018)

patches2593 said:


> i've always had mini lops but i just wish they could be smaller!!!!! later on in life, i want to look into getting a Holland lop.
> 
> are the personalities the same?
> 
> ...



Mini lops and holland lops generally have the same temperament. Holland lops are my breed and I show in top shows. They are the smallest existing lops and if you were to get just a pet quality lop they’d probably be around 4.5 pounds full grown. 

This is my holland lop Mario


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 9, 2018)

@Reeses, welcome to the forum. You haven't been on much so you may not realize that this thread is more than 6 years old. Take a peek at the date above each reply to avoid replying to old posts.


----------



## ChloeBunny (Jan 5, 2019)

Benjamin08 said:


> I have a Holland Lop and he is my first. I love him. He has the sweetest personality and he is very mellow. My mom loves him to.


OMG...so super cute!!


----------

